# £155.00 return to Ireland REALLY



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

email *"[email protected]" * ferry return Fishguard to Rosslaire only £155.00 used him last year and will be using him again at the end of this month. Other crossings to ireland are available but the Fishguard one is the cheapest.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

who is this? do we have to carry any packages for him!!??


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I'm also interested to hear more of this mystery man. I recently looked for a quote to take my RV over to Ireland and the best I could find was about £250. Any more details of who the contact is and how his deals work would be most welcome.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Gewitty said:


> I'm also interested to hear more of this mystery man. I recently looked for a quote to take my RV over to Ireland and the best I could find was about £250. Any more details of who the contact is and how his deals work would be most welcome.


Me as well

Regards Frank


----------

